# Heaters in a hunting blind



## Raptor (Nov 4, 2012)

My 10 year old son is deer hunting for the first time. With the cold weather upon us, I was thinking of using a propane Buddy Heater in the blind. Has anyone used such a heater if so, what effect if any did it have on the deer?


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

I have never had a bad experience in the blind due to a heater. Other than running out of propane...brrr


Sent from my fingertips


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

No effect. Use the heater and keep the kid comfortable.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tru-N-Sea (Jul 1, 2005)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> No effect. Use the heater and keep the kid comfortable.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


x2. I use a Coleman SportCat heater and never had any problems. 

Vegitarians are cool. All I eat are vegitarians...deer, rabbit...


----------



## mrbeachtc (Oct 1, 2010)

I use heat as well without any negative affects.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

The Buddy Heater is noiseless and odorless. It is a deer blind hunter's best piece of equipment.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

skipper34 said:


> The Buddy Heater is noiseless and odorless. It is a deer blind hunter's best piece of equipment.


  Makes nap time a lot more comfy, too!!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

An uncomfortable 10 yr old will probably be more of a problem than any heater. The heaters are quiet and any scent is overridden by your own.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Yup, enough to take the chill off during a snowy sit.


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Got mine going too. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Took my daughter out a few times this year...

_"Dad,, I'm cold."_

*"Yeah, so am I"*

_(15 minutes later) "Dad, I'm really cold"_

*"I heard you the first time"*
(this was at 7:30am)


When we left the woods at 11:00am she says,, _"are you going again tomorrow,,, can I go with you?" _

:lol:


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

William H Bonney said:


> Took my daughter out a few times this year...
> 
> _"Dad,, I'm cold."_
> 
> ...


Absolutely priceless! I remember those days with my daughter in the deer blind.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

We have four blinds equipped with buddy heaters. We bought the connect hose and run off a 20# cylinder. The disposable cylinders are a PITA.

They are nice heaters.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Mr. buddy heaters are great. One tip I may offer is to wrap them up over the summer to keep dust off of them and they will be troublefree next time you use them.


----------



## k seigneurie (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a Dyna-glo heater from home depot same as the mr. Buddy heater but made in America. Never had any issues with it and my money says here with us. Just my 2 cents, china sucks.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 4, 2012)

I keep it stored in the original box. Thank you.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 4, 2012)

Received as a gift, but thanks for the info, next time I need one I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 4, 2012)

I was thinking of the same thing, just didn't want to make the investment if they caused problems. Thanks so much.


----------



## tkemedic (May 16, 2011)

The only time I have ever had an issue is when it is running out of fuel it makes a slight noise. Never spooked a deer, but did have a squirrel that was about 5ft from my blind go ape crazy from it.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

bobberbill said:


> Makes nap time a lot more comfy, too!!


 Keep in mind the danger of carbon monoxide poisoning if your blind is not well ventilated. The first symptom is feeling sleepy like you need a nap. It may end up being permanent. There is usually one case a year where this happens in an ice fishing shanty, which is basically a deer blind on ice. That being said, I enjoy the luxury of a heated blind myself. http://www.achrnews.com/articles/nov-19-2002-co-poisoning-suspected-in-deaths-of-michigan-hunters


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

I bought one for ice fishing when the kids go. The store clerk said it had some sort of auto shut-off if CO levels got too high. He said people bring them back to the store thinking the unit is defective when it is operating as it should. Personally, I would keep the space well ventillated.


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

Air flow in any shack I build ice or deer blind is not problem but its is always good to keep a window cracked. But below is the stright from Mr. Buddy. It has a tip-over shut off and low oxygen safety shut off switch.



<LI class=spec_family>Safe
Heavy-duty safety wire guard; Accidental Tip-Over Shut-Off Switch; Low Oxygen Safety Shut-Off Switch


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Just finished a hunt with my nephew who is 12 we used a Buddy Heater just in case it was cold and it was. If you use a 20 lb tank which is the way to go you will also need one of their fuel filters, they have 2 hose but the commonly sold one has an oil in it and with the pressure on it it pushes that oil into the heaters regulator and clogs it and it won't work. And you have to do a repair if you can. But the filter is 10.00 and is worth it. I use it to heat my box blind and I also sleep in and have never any issues but my blind is by no means air tight. It is just right especially when the temps drop. Next year I am buying a Nu-Way Propane Stove made here in MI. Some here say they are better than a Buddy Heater...

But for keeping the youths warm it is the way to go...

Enjoy you hunting...

Newaygo1


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Only problem I have is the pilot lighter. It makes a huge DING noise when you push the spark button down for ignition, I use a lighter or match on days it's calm & quiet.

Hunt away... my 9yr old and I can enjoy hunting versus freeze our butts off. Here is a picture of a deer 15 yards from us semi down wind and buddy heater blaring on high.


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

The Mr. Heaters , Portable Buddy Heaters have an O2 , and Monoxide sensors on them and will automatically shut down , if there is a problem . They are rated safe to use indoors and in tents .

Good Luck and Safe Trips ,,,, Walldady


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

my mr buddy in a sealed up box blind and tent will suck all the O2 out of the enclosure, it does have a low O2 shut off, by the time it shuts off your in trouble, ( personal experience with one) as with any heater keep a air source open, 

My thought is that the warm air w/ scent should rise up away from deer nose level in cold weather,, or at least thats my story for running the heaters in blinds


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

we always just took a sleeping bag, and a couple hand warmers. the kids will be fine that way, and still feel like they were rough tough hunters.


----------



## JAG (Aug 19, 2005)

eucman said:


> I bought one for ice fishing when the kids go. The store clerk said it had some sort of auto shut-off if CO levels got too high. He said people bring them back to the store thinking the unit is defective when it is operating as it should. Personally, I would keep the space well ventillated.


A year or 2 ago 2 firemen, if I remember correctly, decided to sleep in their blind the night before the gun opener. It had been constructed for that purpose. Well insulated and nearly airtight. They were using a small propane heater. They didn't survive the night. By all means make sure you keep your blind WELL vented.....Jim


----------



## JAG (Aug 19, 2005)

WALLDADY said:


> The Mr. Heaters , Portable Buddy Heaters have an O2 , and Monoxide sensors on them and will automatically shut down , if there is a problem . They are rated safe to use indoors and in tents .
> 
> Good Luck and Safe Trips ,,,, Walldady



The box mine came in tells of the carbon dioxide sensor shutoff then says to " use in a well ventilated area." I do and I'm still alive. Not worth testing the effectiveness of the sensor.They are made in China I believe.


----------



## upnorthsds (Dec 15, 2008)

We out wood stoves in our blinds this year. Shot a doe out of one at 60yds this past Friday right before the snow it hard.


----------



## Lundman (Apr 27, 2007)

The way I understand it is as follows:

Buddy heaters are radiant heaters. During the combusion process they produce carbon monoxide. Maybe small amounts, but they still produce it.

Coleman catalytic or any catalytic heaters do not produce carbon monoxide. They produce carbon dioxide. While a low oxygen level may give you a headache, you will still wake up if you fall asleep. Catalytic heaters only have an average lifespan of 5 to 7 years, depending on use. As the platnum catalyst ages, it will pass thru unburned propane. You can smell the unburned propane on a old catalytic heater when it is being used. When not in use, store heater element in a sealed plastic bag to lengthen the life.

While both need to be ventalited. The safer bet, in my book is the catalytic heater. My 2 cents.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I had a weird (and scary) experience opening morning of firearm season. 

My brother and I slept in my pop up truck camper with a buddy heater for warmth, I had the ceiling vent wide open for ventilation. (my camper has a furnace, but it blows us out even when set on 50 degrees). I slept on the upper level above the truck cab, my brother slept on the table that folds down into a bed. Camper has a working carbon monoxide detector, which never went off.

I woke up with a splitting headache and had to run outside for fresh air. I vomited off and on, while getting my things together and during our mile hike to our blinds. I couldn't even keep water down! I have NEVER felt that horrible except for one other time, that happend to be the night before the opener while camping in a friends pop up camper. That night we had 2 propane heaters going (not buddy). I had the same symptoms and my friend, just like my brother this year, didn't have any symptoms at all. 

I am 100% convinced it had something to do with using my buddy heater in my camper. Even though my brother wasn't affected (or my friend from years earlier) I think that I'm more sensitive to carbon monoxice than others. The next day, I was grilling outside the camper and I heard the carbon monoxide detector going off. My buddy heater was turned off, but was right in front of the detector. I moved the buddy heater to the other side of the camper and the detector stopped beeping immediately. 

Check your buddy heater to make sure there isn't a leak and keep an eye on your son. Just because you feel fine, doesn't mean he is not affected. Also, only turn it on when needed and turn off once you're warm. 

I hope I never feel like that again! Also, I hate to think of what could have been the result if I didn't need to wake up at 5am.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Lundman said:


> The way I understand it is as follows:
> 
> Buddy heaters are radiant heaters. During the combusion process they produce carbon monoxide. Maybe small amounts, but they still produce it.
> 
> ...


The Coleman catalytic heaters indeed produce carbon monoxide. They do not emit carbon dioxide. Where did you get that info? All heaters that use propane produce moisture vapor. The Buddy heaters use an oxygen monitor. When the oxygen gets too low they shut themselves off. They are the safest heaters available.


----------



## Masscity (Sep 17, 2012)

The problem with buddy heaters is they use up the oxygen. You need a little ventilation and you will be fine. They work great for hunting.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Masscity said:


> The problem with buddy heaters is they use up the oxygen. You need a little ventilation and you will be fine. They work great for hunting.


Anthing that has a flame or burns uses oxygen.


----------



## Masscity (Sep 17, 2012)

Well not all do. Every year including this year someone dies because they use a heater in a vehicle. Which is air tight. I wouldn't trust a low oxygen censor made in China with my life.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Masscity said:


> Well not all do. Every year including this year someone dies because they use a heater in a vehicle. Which is air tight. I wouldn't trust a low oxygen censor made in China with my life.


That's because they didn't leave a window cracked for ventilation. How do you know the heater in question had an oxygen sensor?


----------



## Masscity (Sep 17, 2012)

That's my point I don't care if it does. Crack a window in a hunting blind and you are good to go and don't sleep with one in a car.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes, you are right. There must always be adequate ventilation to use any kind of heater in an enclosed area. I sleep in my tent with a Buddy heater all the time and I am still here to tell about it. I always have adequate ventilation in the tent no matter how cold it is outside. I always stay warm with the Buddy heater.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Ventilation is a two way street, it allows oxygen in and CO out. I would think that the CO would get to you long before you have to worry about running out of oxygen.

_"Well not all do. Every year including this year someone dies because they use a heater in a vehicle. Which is air tight. I wouldn't trust a low oxygen censor made in China with my life."_

My point was this would not be a condition specific to the use of a Buddy Heater, any combustible fuel burning device needs oxygen to burn/operate and puts out CO as it does.


----------

